# Investment Journal - What do you include?



## skip9 (12 December 2011)

Just a quick question about what everybody keeps within the investment journal/folder?

Obviously things like Buys & Sell Notes, CHESS Holding Statements, Research (Why you brought it/price/sell etc), but is there any other critical things that should be recorded?


----------

